# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Një fletë nga Ditari im

## ^AngeL^

erresira po fillon ta mbuloj diten,dhe dielli po perendon,sa cudi as nje ndryshim ska,nje shprese te vogel ta ndricoj. 
e merzitur e vetmuar nat bajrami qenka sonte,por un perseri e vetmuar as nje per cudi sme foli. 
pse valle dhe ne nje nate ku duhet te jem me miq nuk me ndodhen prane,te them nje fjal te buzeqesh 
sonte ndoshta jam dhe me shum e merzitur sepse ste kam prane por me ndodhesh larg 
ku rri ne erresire dhe buza belbezon duke thene se per ty kam mall 
dhe un filloj e shkruaj ne ditar disa fjal qe kemi shkembyer me par 

Po shkoj me the 
dhe dy pika loti t'nrine ne sy! 
Po shkoj me the 
atje ku malli do t'me trete per ty! 

Do shkosh te thash 
po un cfar te t'jap si kujtim? 
Para se t'nisesh 
trete n'zemer mallin tim! 

Sa here qe shuhet 1 yll ne qiell 
2 pika loti m'ndrijn ne sy! 
Ne shpirtin tim nuk ka me diell 
por ka vec mall, vec mall per TY! 

kujtoj me mall fjalet qe thua,dhe me dhimbje i kaloj,pse valle jeta qenka genjeshter na tret na turturon. 
Do te te harroj vetem atehere kur nje piktor i verber te pikturoje zhurmen e nje petal trendafili qe bie ne dyshemene e kristalte te nje keshtjelle qe s'ka ekzistuar kurre. 


Ndersa une do te harroj vetem atehere kur i njejti piktor te pikturoje zhurmen e midhjeve ne fund te oqeanit Paqesor o zemra ime 

Nje i verber per yjet me fliste qe kurre si kish pare, 
po une qe i pashe ato dy sy si yje per cfare mund te flas valle....... 

Kur i tregova qiellit sa e madhe eshte dashuria qe ndjej per ty ai u ndjeu veten teper te vogel 

keto vargje shkruar dhe perseri i lexoj paraftyroj imazhin tend para syve te mi nje buzeqeshje ne fytyre me kaplon 
por pas nje casti shkrehem ne vaj,filloj e them pse keshtu valle........ 
nata po erret ora vajti vone,por pse valle pse nuk me ze gjumi dot 
te pakten ne ender aty do kem lumturi se ne perqafimin tim je ti o yll. 
e di qe ska meshire zoti qe me len larg teje,prandaj dhe qielli po qan 
hena nuk duket o zemer sepse rete e mbuluan duan te thojne se per ty kam shum shum mall 
shiu troket neper xhama,me therret se je diku,po valle kjo zemra ime cfare drejtimi duhet ndjekur qe ta kuptoj dhe un 
sikur per nje cast te kuptoje kte cmenduri,valle do me duash me shum apo do thuash sje njeri 
por eshte e vertet un i perjetoj,zoti i ka fajet qe dhimbjen sma sheron 
ndoshta kam bere mekate por ku gabova valle,qe tani po i paguaj,me zemer te coptuar. 
mundohem te mbyll syte dhe mos te mendoj as gje,por eshte e kot se gjumi sme ze 
don te ket ty ne perqafimin te te shpreh ate qe ndien qe quhet dashuri e cmendur. 
pa dashje me kishte zene gjumi dhe te enderova,por mengjesi i mallkuar me zgjoi sme la te rri me gjat me ty 
kiste frike se mos nuk do zgjohem me,por ai nuk e kupton se un ndihem e lumtur te mos zgjohem sepse dua te rri aty me ty,ku dhe ne ender si e cmendur te kerkoj ty 
por aty te gjej,prandaj sdua te zgjohem.

----------


## ^AngeL^

mbremja erdhi dhe un me nje shprese e prita,por kjo me zhgenjen se ty be pranien tme nuk te sjell. 
dhe un hap ditarin te shpreh ndjenjat e mia,ndoshta dhe mund te thuash se fjalet jane zhgenjim 
por nje dite jam e sigurt se hena dhe yjet do te tregojne se keto kn qene vuajtje ne shpirtin tim 
te pakten keshtu e mendoj,se nuk e imagjinoj dot qe ndjenjat e mia bashk me mua te mbulohen me dhe pa i kuptuar as nje here. 
shiu per cudi nuk pushon dhe un bashk me kenget kendoj,duke belbezuar duke thene te dashuroj. 
por valle kush e degjon pervec ditarit tim qe me lotet e mia e trazoj,cfare faj me ka ky i shkrete perse e lendoj? 
por ky vetem hesht se dhimbjen time e kupton 
degjoj kenget qe me bejne te vuaj me shum,dhe filloj e i shkruaj me mall, 
kan kaluar dite e nete,kjo zemer e vetmuar nje lajm po e pret,dite i shtyj me nje pike shprese nje lajm per ty e pres, ndoshta neser nuk jam gjall,ndoshta dhe qyqja m'kendon mbi varr,e na takofte i madhi zot,do te tregoj ne ate bote se kam derdhur lot. 
edhe kengetaret kur i kendojne me trishtim vargjet i thone,se trishtimin se perballojne ........... 
sic dhe un i kendoj henes duke i thene mos u zhduk se jam akoma me typor ajo iken e vjen vetem kenget e zemres me sjell. 
if i could hold you one more time,like in the dreams when you where mine,you left me without goodbye now what i do is sit and cry,you broke my heart and walked away,you left me in full of pain. 
ta dija se cfare do me largonte kte cmenduri,sigurt dhe vdekja te ishte zdo mu dukte cudi.

----------


## Bledari

:buzeqeshje:  me pelqeu jasht zakonisht shume.
Nje trendafil per vajzen me te mire dhe me te bukur.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> me pelqeu jasht zakonisht shume.
> Nje trendafil per vajzen me te mire dhe me te bukur.


huh                            thnx

----------

